
Google admits its new smart speaker was eavesdropping on users - _h_o_d_
http://money.cnn.com/2017/10/11/technology/google-home-mini-security-flaw/index.html
======
CamelCaseName
This article provides less information than a previously posted article [0]
written by the individual who discovered the problem.

[0] Google is nerfing all Home Minis because mine spied on everything I said -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15446206](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15446206)

------
flavio81
_" A major flaw has been detected in the newly-unveiled Google Home Mini"_

Do they (Google) really think everybody will believe this was "a flaw"?!

Obligatory dilbert strip:

[http://dilbert.com/strip/2017-07-14](http://dilbert.com/strip/2017-07-14)

This will probably become a scandal. Without good privacy assurance, we won't
progress properly and fast in the IoT world.

~~~
CamelCaseName
No need for the alarm.

This issue simply occurred because a small number of Mini's given out at a
Google event had a defect where the "press to send voice command" registered
phantom touches.

Not only was this clearly unintentional, but the issue was "resolved" (not
really because they just disabled the would-be feature) and deleted the data
they accidentally collected in a few days. Very few people were impacted.

------
b34r
As always, QA is an afterthought at Google.

